# Canadian Breeders?



## Nagi (Sep 19, 2010)

Are there any good breeders in Canada....more so Ontario?

It seems like if I wanted to expand on the family, I have to rely on rescues, pet stores and luck. My boys came from my friend but it doesn't look like he wants to breed....for a long while...

Help?


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

I just found this link for you.
http://www.lilratscal.com/

I don't know if they are reputable, but good luck with it


----------



## Nagi (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm looking more into the GTA...

By means of busing would be great....I don't have a car, so the shorter the distance the better.

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

http://www.altpet.net/rodents/Canada.shtml


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Short answer - no

Long answer - there are NO reputable, responsible people breeding in Ontario and most of Canada. There are a lot of people calling themselves breeders but they aren't. They are BYB's and rat mills, and feeder breeders who sell off the pretty ones. I have rats here from a former rattery and one by one I am getting the hormonally aggressive males neutered so they can be adopted out.

There are a lot of rat rescues in Ontario and many deliver to Toronto. Chelle's Critter Haven is one, and she often comes down to see me in Toronto, so will drive to adopters.

I myself have young boys up for adoption and Chelle has lots of lovely rats up as well.

http://www.chellescritterhaven.org/


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Like lilspaz said, reputable breeders are very hard to come by in Canada. The only one I can immediately think of in British Columbia is Evergreen Rattery but last I contacted them they were not shipping or available to arrange a rat train even across province. :-[


----------



## Brian (Jul 25, 2010)

I got my two boys from evergreen rattery and They are a good breeder. She does not breed for the money!she never will breed the females over and over.


----------

